# Historical account of shameful union behavior and how the system rewards them



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Saw a local business agent sell out the local members.
Shortly after doing so he was moved to the Washington DC office of the IBEW.


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)

wiz1997 said:
_"Saw a local business agent sell out the local members.
Shortly after doing so he was moved to the Washington DC office of the IBEW."_

You nailed it.


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Hooo boy.


----------



## CrossRoad Demon (Jul 20, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Hooo boy.


 No one should be surprised.
Right?
Although, I'm sure the blind fanatics oppose factual documents that prove IBEW corruption. 🤷‍♂️
Nothing new there either.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Hooo boy.


Just roll over there haystack, you’ve been owned. You can’t possibly use propaganda to spin this one positively.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Just roll over there haystack, you’ve been owned. You can’t possibly use propaganda to spin this one positively.


I've been owned? I'm not even in that country. Hows the appeal to the IO going?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wiz1997 said:


> Saw a local business agent sell out the local members.
> Shortly after doing so he was moved to the Washington DC office of the IBEW.


I saw local contractors make their employees cash their checks and return cash to them to dodge prevailing wage laws.
I saw local contractors form a fake apprenticeship school, require their employees to attend it even though they weren't teaching anything, profit because they charged their own employees for the schooling, and then populate a 40 person jobsite with 39 apprentices and one foreman (the owner) until they were decertified by the state.
I saw a contractor from Florida working 2 employees on a local taxpayer funded BID Long Island project and followed them to their extended stay hotel, chatted the employees up, and uncovered their boss's scam. I'm beaming with pride the way we handled that one.

Unions, just like governments and religions, are populated by and made up of people. And sometimes, people can be bad.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> I've been owned? I'm not even in that country. Hows the appeal to the IO going?


Sarcasm Sheldon.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cross Road Travis got banned? (actually Thanks John or 99 or Mike or whoever)....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

radio208 said:


> Cross Road Travis got banned? (actually Thanks John or 99 or Mike or whoever)....


Because banning someone that posts information that goes against our beliefs is an effective way to handle dissent.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well he can disagree with how the union works....just think he was a little too 'in your face' about the IBEW...Talk across to a person-not down to them....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I wonder if he was the union member who had charges filed against him


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> Because banning someone that posts information that goes against our beliefs is an effective way to handle dissent.



No john it had nothing to do with this thread. I was not involved in it but I saw that it was not this thread that got him banned


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Because banning someone that posts information that goes against our beliefs is an effective way to handle dissent.


There was more to this Brian.


----------

